# What do you do when you're bored?



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

When you have that feeling that you want to do something and be immersed in an activity, but you can't gravitate towards anything specific...

What do you do?

:happy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Find something interesting to think about, which is my default M.O. anyway.


----------



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

Kick back, close my eyes and just float away.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I log on here, listen to music, chat on the phone with my friends, and surf the internet (all at the same time).


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Nap, watch some TV, catch up on these things. I never get bored, I guess this is more what I do in my free time.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

So rarely do I have feelings of boredom omg, omg there is a huge huge huge huge bug flying above my head. Okay it's gone. Yeah I don't get bored. So. I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

I play with words :mellow:


----------



## pluto (Jun 2, 2009)

The only time I've ever felt bored is when interacting with certain types of people, or at social functions. But other than that, bored? Never! Never ever! My mind is far too active to be bored. I can always occupy myself for an infinite amount of time just thinking, or researching subjects of interest.


----------



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

I write if I'm ever bored. But I rarely find myself bored. I fill a lot of time with music, reading, forums, IRC, etc. I do it less now but I used to play video games quite a bit. Sometimes I go off in thought/in a fantasy world (usually accompanied by music). I do like to watch movies, as well.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

moon said:


> So rarely do I have feelings of boredom omg, omg there is a huge huge huge huge bug flying above my head. Okay it's gone. Yeah I don't get bored. So. I don't know what I'm doing.


LOL!



pluto said:


> The only time I've ever felt bored is when interacting with certain types of people, or at social functions. But other than that, bored? Never! Never ever! My mind is far too active to be bored. I can always occupy myself for an infinite amount of time just thinking, or researching subjects of interest.


+1

I only get bored when I have to be around people and doing what they are doing or trying to fit in some way... I don't usually get bored at home alone. There are always new books to read, art to create, subjects to research on the net, rides to take on my motorcycle, movies to see, people to play with online and explore ideas... which gives you new books to read, art to create , subjects to research............

Sometimes I just stare at the walls for hours... but that's PTSD not boredom...


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

I just play video games, or fall asleep if I'm really bored. But it's mostly video games. But school is going to change that really soon.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Think, reflect, play computer games, slap people with trouts on IRC and get into interesting conversations.

I'm most bored with dull conversations.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I eat. :laughing:
Not that you can tell or anything...


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

read, channel surf, and eat. get high..........lost train of thought. watch the tracks for its return........


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> I eat. :laughing:
> Not that you can tell or anything...


thanks holly.... thanks:crazy:

*looking for brain soap*


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

I go through a bit of a cycle during my more boring moments. It starts off by logging onto YouTube and looking through one of my subscriptions's really old videos, in hope of reviving a hint of curiosity I once had while first watching his/her videos. And I'll just go through a video watching stream of consciousness, where I sit and stare at one video after another not caring or knowing where it'll take me. I always come to the same predicament an hour later which roughly consists of "How did I get here again?"

After doing that for a bit, I usually play a shooting video game, most notably Halo 3. It's the ultimate time killer, where only a few games on Xbox Live can make it seem like reality just zoomed by.

Even then, I'll get bored of doing what typical resolves my boredom. So I'll get high and enjoy where life takes me.


----------



## Wilco (Aug 11, 2009)

Stop what i'm doing. Go outside, walk to the store and buy some ciggarettes and a sandwhich, walk to the park and sit, smoke the ciggarettes and people watch until the sun gets too hot and the people stop circulating. At that point, load up the car and drive around the city, find something new, eat at a resturaunt in a foreign part of town, or drive out of town and go on a solitary hike with no equipment. Just be spontaneous and have no motive.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Read books, write poetry, make videos, goof off, but recently go on personality cafe and talk to people, look at pictures, and watch movies instead of being productive like I should be..*


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Play music, sing, come here, write, doodle, read, y'know, the usual stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Praesul (Jan 25, 2009)

Gio through a list of things to do in my head, pick whichever sounds most entertaining at that moment. Repeat.


----------

